# 3 FOTOS DESDE EL PISO 20 DEL MARRIOTT



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Mi prima y su esposo se quedaron una noche en el Marriott.Tomaron fotos desde el piso 20.El dia estaba feito.



























Ya se ve que empezaron las obras del Fashion Mall Larcomar,ya hay hasta una grua.Que alegria otro mall para Lima!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Espectacular la vista desde el Marriott !!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowwww se ve excelente pero no tan alto. cHEEVRES.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

tan mostras!!! :eek2:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Como sería la vista si el Marriott tuviera 40 pisos o más...........ufffffffffff


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

la vista al mar es hermosa,pero tambien lo seria si fuera hacia el otro lado,la ciudad.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Por eso mismo decia que un edificio de más de cuarenta pisos en los acantilados de Miraflores o San Isidro, sería simplemente espectacular en cuanto a vistas de nuestra querida ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas vistas, francamente esa zona merece ser mas explotada con proyectos de mayor altura


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El día estaba feito, pero en cambio las fotos están bastante bonitas y nítidas. Buen aporte, José!


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

*desde el piso 20 del marriot*

para ALBIZA, es cierto seria mas lindas si el MARRIOT , fuera mas alto pero el problema es que la costa es muy telurica. es por eso que LIMA, no tiene edificios tan altos como BUENOS AIRES O SAO PAULO , NEW YORK.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

jessy21 said:


> para ALBIZA, es cierto seria mas lindas si el MARRIOT , fuera mas alto pero el problema es que la costa es muy telurica. es por eso que LIMA, no tiene edificios tan altos como BUENOS AIRES O SAO PAULO , NEW YORK.


Con el uso de la tecnología se puede hacer cualquier cosa. Así que en estos tiempos, el tipo de zona no es problema. Es cuestión de demanda de edificios altos.

Buenas fotos José!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

es necesario edificios altos para que una ciudad sea bella?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

creo que un par de edificios sobre los 40 pisos no le cae mal a Lima.Pero no es necesario rascacielos de 60 pisos en Lima en este momento.Igual creo que hay muchas vistas buenas para tomar fotos sin necesidad de subir 50 pisos,desde el piso 10 ya se pueden tomar buenas panoramicas.saludos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Un buen ejemplo de ello es la impresionante vista que tiene la Ciudad de Panama, con esas tremendas torres, es todo un Hong Kong de Latinoamerica, jejejeje


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jessy21 said:
 

> para ALBIZA, es cierto seria mas lindas si el MARRIOT , fuera mas alto pero el problema es que la costa es muy telurica. es por eso que LIMA, no tiene edificios tan altos como BUENOS AIRES O SAO PAULO , NEW YORK.



que me dices de Tokio; que está en plenas placas tectónicas???!


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

El hecho que Lima se encuentra en plena zona telurica no quiere decir que no se pueda construir edificios altos en la ciudad. Muy buenas fotos. Estoy llegando a Lima en 3 dias y estaba pensando en hospedarme un par de dias en el Marriot pero no se, quiza lo haga el ultimo fin de semana que pase por alla. Si lo hago ahy les posteo las fotos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos, pero por lo que se ve , ese fashion mall va a ser pequeño


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^tú todo lo ves pequeño no?!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

buenas fotos , peor el fashion mall es pequeño o se ve pequeño , de mi facultad se ve bien bonito el centor financiero de san isdro


----------

